# Volunteering at Petsmart today



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Today is gonna be my first day of volunteer work at my local Petsmart. I'm gonna be cleaning and playing with the adoptable kitties

I'm gonna be meeting the manager today and I'm nervous! I didnt know I had to do so much just to volunteer??

I'm gonna bring a notepad just in case I forget what they tell me I need to do!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a lot of work but I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent! I bet you will enjoy it once you understand their procedures and everything. That first week or two at any job is really tough, things get easier from there on out. 

I really need to start volunteering somewhere too. That would definitely help me feel more worthwhile and like I actually deserve some of the things I have. Did you just call them up and ask if you could volunteer? 

Good luck!


----------



## Jessy (Nov 13, 2011)

Great for you! Just give yourself to permission to be nervous and unsure for the first little while. I started volunteering 4 months ago and at first I was terrified but it gets alot easier once you've gone a few times. And just remember, you are there helping them for free so thats way less pressure. They should be grateful for anything you do, even if you're nervous about it. Good luck!


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Did you just call them up and ask if you could volunteer?
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I went over there to see if they even had adoptable cats and they did. There's this animal shelter called Halo and they usually have volunteers work with the cats at certain petsmarts.

Edit- I'm leaving in 3 hours and 30 minutes! if I mess something up it won't be as bad because I'm a volunteer right?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Thanks! I went over there to see if they even had adoptable cats and they did. There's this animal shelter called Halo and they usually have volunteers work with the cats at certain petsmarts.
> 
> Edit- I'm leaving in 3 hours and 30 minutes! if I mess something up it won't be as bad because I'm a volunteer right?


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll do great! I doubt they will leave you on your own the first day and if they do then it means they are confident you can do the task. Just like any job, if you don't know something for sure I would recommend you ask questions. Better to know right away than to continue to do something wrong.

Also, yes you are a volunteer so I highly doubt anything you do will be all that bad. I think they will just appreciate a great person like you there to help them out. Remember, it'll get easier after the first day.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you all for giving me more confidence


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm envious, I'd love to do something like that. The PetSmart by me has some connection to a local organization that rescues cats and I'd love to get involved with that. I did something similar at college and I was nervous at first too. They were just so grateful for any help though, there was a great need for it. It's a great step when you have SA, plus you're doing a great service and you'll probably have a lot of fun with the playful kitties.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

TryingMara said:


> I'm envious, I'd love to do something like that. The PetSmart by me has some connection to a local organization that rescues cats and I'd love to get involved with that. I did something similar at college and I was nervous at first too. They were just so grateful for any help though, there was a great need for it. It's a great step when you have SA, plus you're doing a great service and you'll probably have a lot of fun with the playful kitties.


I think I got lucky though. One of the employees was nice enough to give me the lady who is with the cats number. She is very busy so she needed help.

You should go and ask if they need any help


----------

